# So annoyed with myself



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Own Fault. I was working on the motorhome roof yesterday and was using the step ladder to measure up the roof before I stated to fit my new solar panels. Got called into work, the problem needed an all nighter so just got back home. Just looked out of the kitchen window and saw the step ladder laying on the ground. I left it standing  

The realisation that the ladder must have hit the motorhome was a few seconds later. Left with a nice dent and a mark on the 'skirt'.

We had a few heavy showers last night and some very blustery wind so it must have blown over. 

I live in near the Medway towns any one recommend a repairer?

Signed

Extremely gutted.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its a pain isnt it. How big is the dent. Can it be covered with a sticker, reflector, running light. vantilation grille or something

Phill


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

A sticker.. yes it probably will never thought of that. That will probably work. 

How about this one.

Keep step ladders away at all times


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

Try Johns Cross motorhomes booked mine in a while ago left it for the day got bus into Hastings from outside there shop came back all done well happy.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm planning to get a few other little scratches done when the better weather (finally) gets here. It just that this one has scraped enough to show the alloy. A sticker will give me more time. 

John Cross, I know where that is. Nearly bought a motorhome from them before we bought what we have now. Liked the sales team, no pushy stuff just let us wander and answered questions when we asked.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A second vote for Johns Cross. call workshop and ask for Glenn.
A very helpful lot up there.

cabby


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Agreed, they do good work. Did a good repair on my van.


----------

